# Grips



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Got a little grip work in this weekend. Ready for the lathe now.
Mahi fade
Random blue
N.O. Saints


----------



## PBC (Dec 12, 2018)

Looking good. The black, tan, and white is gonna be sharp.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

I like the way you reversed the colors on the Saints design. Looking forward to pics of the finished grips!


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

MikeK said:


> I like the way you reversed the colors on the Saints design. Looking forward to pics of the finished grips!


I was going to make them the same, had everything cut out and lined up, and the customer asked if I could make them different, but the "same".

I'll post up some finished pic probably this weekend.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Would you mind showing us a photo of your lathe set up and brand....

I know Im gonna be lookin into buyin one real soon myself...


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

hog said:


> Would you mind showing us a photo of your lathe set up and brand....
> 
> I know Im gonna be lookin into buyin one real soon myself...


Here's my set up. I purchased the lathe used, not wanting to spend much before I actually figured out if I was going to enjoy making grips. 
I have 
Jacobs chuck for the tail stock
Live center 
4 jaw chuck that will hold a 2" block for boring the holes, and the mandrels.
mandrels for turning
One special tool for turning butt grips without boring all the way through. I got it from through a guy that sells them on one of the rod building forums on facebook.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Got some of them done today, still have to do the fighting butts.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Some more pictures.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Redhooker, 
I went to China, I mean Harbor Freight today (1/28/20) and bout that exact lathe...
could you post a picture up of one of your loaded up mandrels in the lathe itself. 

Unless the mandrels are dimpled at the end, I dont see how they stay in the tail stock end when a bit of pressure is put on the lathe to turn. 

But, thats why Im askin lol 

Thanks 

Hog


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Grips look good!

Hog, hope you didn't get the Corona beer virus in China.


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

hog said:


> Redhooker,
> I went to China, I mean Harbor Freight today (1/28/20) and bout that exact lathe...
> could you post a picture up of one of your loaded up mandrels in the lathe itself.
> 
> ...


Hog, 
They are dimpled, you can get several sizes from mudhole. The spindle end I use the 4 jaw chuck as pictured. Its a 
Grizzly H7605 - 3" 4 Jaw Chuck 1" x 8 TPI

View (20) Reviews 
Grizzly H7605 - 3" 4 Jaw Chuck 1" x 8 TPI


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Do you build those "Glue togethers" yourself? or order from somewhere?

They look awesome...

if you make'm yourself, can you tell us alittle bit about it and "how to's"..
your grips look amazing...


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

hog said:


> Do you build those "Glue togethers" yourself? or order from somewhere?
> 
> They look awesome...
> 
> ...


Thank you Hog. I have really enjoyed the grip making. 
There's not much to the process except figuring out patterns. 
I use Weldwood contact cement, two coats for the gluing up. Once glued up I don't turn them until the next day at minimum. Then I cut the corner off to make it easier for the initial turning to get round. Once I get round and close to my shape, I use cloth backed sand paper 80-220 grit, then 320-600 wet to finish. You have to take your time as not to create too much heat and soften the glue.

All the cutting is done with a band saw, 14-16 tooth blade. 
If you look on youtube at Billy Vivona, NERBS, or XLRODS, there's lots of information.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

RedHooker said:


> If you look on youtube at Billy Vivona, NERBS, or XLRODS, there's lots of information.


Thank you, I will...


----------

